# One more game: Like, Dislike, Hate



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I mention something and the person under me responds with either a







is they like it or a







if they dont. If they really hate it respond with a







. Then mention something else for people under you to rate.










Halo 2


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Lexi Lin


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Lexi Lin











Chevy 383 stroker


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ozhp said:


>


 .....I'm guessing you missed the part where you were suppose to post something...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

johndeere said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Lexi Lin
> ...












glass end tables....


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

...just kidding all you xbox fans


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

This thread is going places....


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

people obviously dont undersand the game.

CLick the emoticon then SUGGEST SOMETHING ELSE FOR THE NEXT POSTER TO RATE.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

good idea

fluffylumpkin ankelbiter


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

this thread


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

screw you guys


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> this thread











Girls from California.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> screw you guys


 No No No !!!

"CLick the emoticon then SUGGEST SOMETHING ELSE FOR THE NEXT POSTER TO RATE. "

you got the order mixed up


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > this thread
> ...


 Jewlez, Get a Clue

















That sticky Purple Medical Bud


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 How many times do I have to repeat ?

emoticon first, then object !!







goddamnit


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

politics


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fake breasts


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jewelz fuckin posted before me.

Marijuana


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> fake breasts


 Good job Jewlez









Hitting Switches on Bitches


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Hitting Switches on Bitches










sorry Craig, not my style









BEEF RIBS!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

monster rain?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

easy slut women


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

alan said:


> easy slut women


 you obviously do not understand this incredibly simple game


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > easy slut women
> ...


 explain to me then ......................


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > easy slut women
> ...


 Nah he does, just the order is mixed up.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

alan said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


the smily face whether you like or dislike or hate is supposed to be in reference to the previous post , then you type a new item for the next person to like or dis like, not to post something and put a smiley that you like it..

example:

correct :








(in reference to previous post) speed boats (offering new item for next person to approve or disapprove)


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

HIP HOP


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Abortion


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

boring people..

like this ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

basketball


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> basketball












chicken tikka masalla


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My mom made some a couple nights ago









Fishing


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> My mom made some a couple nights ago :laugh:
> 
> Fishing












Tara Reed's breasts


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > My mom made some a couple nights ago :laugh:
> ...












jenna jamison


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...eww

jewelz butt


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

krystal steel


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Congo Bongo's in Cancun


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Congo Bongo's in Cancun












BUSH


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

lesbian videos


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

NHL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Britney Spears' breasts


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Britney Spears' breasts


























Christina's ass


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

afghan khush


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> afghan khush












ak-47


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > afghan khush
> ...










too cheap, bastard terrorists.

Natalie Portman


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

bastard terrorist?..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> screw you guys


 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL










jumping off a bridge naked infront of a large group of rafters... LOL!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Hitting a big ass boulder after you jumped off a bridge naked.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Hitting a big ass boulder after you jumped off a bridge naked.












Drinking an ice cold beer


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

smokeless tobacco


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fire crackers


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

kfizzly?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:thumbup:







:thumbup:







:thumbup:







:thumbup:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

shutter13 said:


>


 you fucked it up....










my new friend gone_fishing_in_mori0174's_ta


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

*rolls eyes* you're "new" friend.







I rock!









Captain Morgan


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

gone_fishin_in_Mori0174 said:


> *rolls eyes* you're "new" friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Jager Meister


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Chocolate Milk


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> gone_fishin_in_Mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > *rolls eyes* you're "new" friend.
> ...










but dont put a thumb down to my captain man

dos equis


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Chocolate Milk












Laffy Taffy<--


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> but dont put a thumb down to my captain man


 I can't drink it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > but dont put a thumb down to my captain man
> ...


 Only the captain can make it happen! It's the sh*t!


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Captain














Jager








if you disagree, haha


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

alky in general

virgins


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Lyle said:


> alky in general
> 
> virgins










Too much blood. But you do look bigger when you do a 15 year old. (ok, no spamming that joke.)

Lowriders (cars)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lifted trucks


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Lifted trucks












Ben Wa Balls


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Salma Hayek's breasts


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Salma Hayek's breasts












PS2


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Salma Hayek's breasts
> ...












OPRAH


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

traumatic said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...












i love that black woman!! shes awsome!!

Donald Trump


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Salma Hayek's breasts


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > chiefkyle said:
> ...











Hes Rich and bones alot of hot women

Seinfeld


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Seinfeld


 As in the series or the character in the series?

Series :nod: 
Character in the series









Jessica Alba


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Jessica Alba












Fat Chicks in thongs


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Alba
> ...












In light of current topics, Men in thongs?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > ProdigalMarine said:
> ...


 hell yea!









Corvettes....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Corvettes....


 my girl [SPACE] friend back home loves them. I hate them










2003 Porsche 911 GT2


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Corvettes....
> ...










(I guess)

Bills (rent, gas and electrice, etc.)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

iPods


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Halle Berry's breasts


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Rhoms


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

failing a class


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I never failed one but







if I did.

Space Balls the MOvie


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

microsoft


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they made halo2

family guy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Jessica Simpson's breasts


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Britney's breasts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

forum rules


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> forum rules





















forum rules -









Tyra Banks' breasts


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Kobe Bryant


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Taking a huge sh*t on a Sunday morning while reading a sports' section during the football season while getting a blowjob from Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Oakland Raiders Kerry Collins


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oakland Raiders' cheerleaders breasts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

indiana colts


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> indianaPOLIS colts

































Filo's man-breasts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ron artest & the Pacers


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I hate them


 I hate you and there for will never help you with fish advice.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sofa and obie


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sand in your underpants


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> sofa and obie












assvatars


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hipocrits


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

red badge of courage / red wings


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

XBOX


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Filo said:


> XBOX



















jerry springer


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

transsexuals (







it was on today)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Scott Peterson


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Norm Peterson


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

breaking someones face in that always tries to start sh*t with u


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> breaking someones face in that always tries to start sh*t with u


 Forgot emoticon...








McDonalds


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*ck mcdonalds

working out for a long ass time and then finally seeing muscle...then using that muscle to break someones face u dont like


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Filo said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > breaking someones face in that always tries to start sh*t with u
> ...












the new episodes of the simpsons


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

working out


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:thumbup:

eating a 4x4 at in n out with a vanilla milkshake and fries at 2 o clock in the morning rite after a party


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

(eat a 4x4







)

trying to understand what K fizzly types


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

New York City


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...sleeping for more then 8 hours on a saturday night


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ...sleeping for more then 8 hours on a saturday night










you sleep through your saturday nights
get a life









stupid little 2 year olds that scream at movies


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

....sleeping more then 8 hours on a tuesday night

lol just cuz i said on a saturday u say i have no life...o well guess not


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> stupid little 2 year olds that scream at movies












Jack Daniels WhiskeY


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Crown Royal


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Cuban Cigars


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Crown Royal










...goes great with coke too!







...never had a cuban cigar

shots of Barcardi 151


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

A picky Red Devil


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

"a picky Red Devil"

Cumbias (music)


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> "a picky Red Devil"
> 
> Cumbia












Guns N' Roses


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Salsa?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

metallica


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Rob Zombie


----------

